# It's My Story.



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The morning after a night shift, fumbling about the kitchen trying to make coffee.The house to myself and not much on today. I'll have a look and see what's new on RLT.

PASSWORD>NTL>CONNECT>MAIL no new messages. WEB>FAVORITES>RLT.

What's this? NOS LED Pulsar Sports.

I like those. Many a time I've bid , and thankfully unsucessfully, on 'just needs a battery' examples on risky B.

As the pics open a perfect evample is presented . No yucky gold plate, DNA or edges polished off, all the bits and pieces and most importantly for me, a Forum frequent flyer = trusted source.

Oh, its just up a matter of minites,no time to waste. Doh! Fred's on. He'll buy it







. The pressure is mounting, the coffee hasn't kicked in yet, price looks good (as if I would know







) It is not quite a Ventura. The more I look the more confused I get







.

REFRESH>

A crowd is gathering. PM sent. A shot from the hip. The deal is done. Afew PMs to exchange details. Whats this? Another one







but no matter.

The coffee is now in circulation, lets have a look and see what I've bought.

Good links- Lots of nice pics and info but I notice some phrases re occuring.

Dead modules, LEDs out, battery leakage, cannot be repaired









A few days later it landed and I am well impressed, Just on my way out to work so only enough time to mess up the date.

A pic.










Not been inside yet but judging by the box of batteries that came with it, that wont be too long!

What is it like to use?

A bit strange to look at your watch and not get the time. And touch pads, so 70's. I remember my late Grandmothers' TV with touchpads to change between 1, 2 & ITV. And that test transmission that was on BBC2 most of the day.

Both visual and tactile interfaces are very pleasing to use, funny thing, my index finger doesn't work







Where has that been I hear someone say.

Big question. Will I keep it as it is with all the bits and pieces to hoard or wear it.

Wear and enjoy









At 27 years old, it will not last forever and I don't want to end up with a dead NOS LED that I never got to use.

Thanks S6139


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's a cracking watch David. I thought about getting it myself. Definitely one to wear with pride I reckon


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

David, i saw the watch,and wanted it very much but since finishing work some things have had to take a back seat for a bit,and i might have to be a bit more picky in my wish list, Great watch, enjoy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cool watch David, how big is it?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

@JoT 32mm accross, 40mm at the lugs and 10mm thick. Flat on the face and quite chunky.


----------



## husain (Dec 20, 2004)

love the bracelet.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Fab !


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Groovy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice, well done David and Ian.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Glad you like it David


----------

